# Green Skull Mod



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

What you guys think about this MOD??

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/7/14)

Cool for a display piece I wouldn't actually use it though.


----------



## johan (30/7/14)

No way !


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

That will be my vaping mod by the pc. Never have to warrie that it will fall over.


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

It really looks insane.


----------



## ET (30/7/14)

sure is pretty but not really functional

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

ET said:


> sure is pretty but not really functional


I agree with you. But i wont mind to have it. Will always be next to my pc. Then its fine to use.


----------



## annemarievdh (30/7/14)

Not my cup of tea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

